# Thinking of my Little Bengal, Sasha



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

It's now been a few years since my little curious Bengal, Sasha pried open a screen, and escaped, and passed on (Sasha never had been outside, and got hit by a car), I found her on today's date.

I miss you my little firestarter, my little Jewlery thief, my little wild child.

You are so beautiful, and never will be forgotton.

I love you Sasha, wait for me, someday we will be together again
















Knowing Sasha, she is with a pride of Bengal Tigers.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)




----------

